# CamRanger,anyone tried it?



## Viggo (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys!

Saw this http://www.camranger.com/ and wondered if anyone had any experience with it? Also if there are any deals around.

Looks cool


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 13, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Saw this http://www.camranger.com/ and wondered if anyone had any experience with it? Also if there are any deals around.
> 
> Looks cool


Yes I have the CamRanger ... excellent device ... works flawlessly with almost all Canon or Nikon DSLRs ... no there aren't any deals. Costs US$ 299.99 and in my opinion it is worth it. BTW, which Camera do you plan on using it with? and what is it that you specifically want to know?
There is one more device (which works exactly like the CamRanger), called "Sanho iUSBport Camera Wireless Transmitter" (it used to be called CameraMator) ... it also costs the same.


----------



## miah (May 13, 2013)

I watched a hands-on demo of the device at the NANPA Summit in early March by the CamRanger folks. They were selling so many of them there that they had to phone home and get a bunch more. It was impressive, if a tad slow. The software works well, but has a version 1.0 look to it. I walked away thinking this functionality will likely be built into higher end DSLR's in the future, but if you already have an iPad, it would be fun to get now. 

I camp a lot and like to take night photos, so I loved their promo shot of the guy snug inside his tent while his DSLR sat out on the tripod remotely controlled from the warmth of his sleeping bag!


----------



## Viggo (May 13, 2013)

Only that it is excellent and works as advertised, then it|s good enough for me! I saw that it was for iPad/iPhone, but later saw it works as Beta on Mac aswell, which is my intended use. Does it do tethered with Lightroom?

I will be using it for the 1d X. Came across it when I was searching around for that DIY wifi-solution. 

Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (May 13, 2013)

I bought CamRanger and loaded its associated app (from Apple AppStore) for iPad and it works well.
I wrote a review on Amazon:

"_This device helps enormously with macro shots when camera is mounted on a tripod.
Composing and focusing are very convenient with a larger screen.
It is an excellent idea turned into a useful product.
Would be a tremendous add-on if the cost is less, nevertheless, I like it_."

Best part of it when paired with my 5D3 (and also tested with my 5D2) and iPad, it gives live view, and with that I can choose which area to focus by touching the point of the image on the iPad screen, and the camera focuses at the correct area. To use something like this, a tripod mounted camera is very, very helpful as you don't have to hold the iPad and the camera at the same time.
Also, with a wireless connection, you can setup the camera on tripod to take photos of shy critters without being next to the camera so disturbing what you want to shoot.
And, you can shoot macros of flowers in a more dignified position by situating the camera low with a tripod and do live view.
True, the unit is $300, on the high side for an accessory, it is still fun to have.
-r


----------



## Barrfly (May 13, 2013)

I've had their page bookmarked for awhile, when they develop an Android based app I'm buying .


----------



## rawbphoto (May 13, 2013)

Sure have. The connection is so easy it puts the Canon WFT dongle I bought for 1DX to shame. For me though as predominately a Android and PC user the wait for these updates has been making me mental  (I currently dust off my old Ipad to use).


----------



## cnardo (May 13, 2013)

CamRanger works like a charm.... use it with my T4i and 5D2 with a full assortment of lens in live view mode....but you need something better than an iPad 1 or 2 to really take advantage of its full capabilities. Issue is RAM and resolution. The older iPads don’t have enough RAM to download a picture and the resolution is only 132 ppi. So when you actually view the picture, you don’t really know how sharp it is (makes me nervous about deleting anything first). The newer iPads are 264 ppi and so you get what a typical med-high end photo printer would give you in terms of resolution. I also like the fact that I can look at an entire shoot first and then delete (very easily) all the losers off of the card before I bring it into my computer & LR4... speeds up everything.


----------



## Viggo (May 13, 2013)

Sweet, thanks all for your very helpful insights!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 13, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Does it do tethered with Lightroom?


No ... CamRanger has its own app for iPad/iPhone/iPod and it only works with that app ... but that app is excellent and works flawlessly.


----------



## Viggo (May 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Does it do tethered with Lightroom?
> ...



Great, thanks! Oh, and it's the same app for mac.


----------



## Brand B (May 20, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Great, thanks! Oh, and it's the same app for mac.



Did not know about this, thanks for the heads up.

Also, I like this product quite a bit as well. Not sure why anyone would think it is over-priced. Given all its functionality and capabilities and the polish on the software and UI, I think it's a total bargain. And I am only a hobbyist.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 20, 2013)

Hi Guys.

That is a really cool gizmo. I love tech gizmos, and the price isn't a non-starter. But I have to ask what would I use it for? I like the idea of live view. I mostly shoot wildlife. I can't see leaving my camera on a tripod hoping something will walk in front of it. So how will this benefit me?

Thanks for your input. And no, I am not a troll.

sek


----------



## Brand B (May 21, 2013)

Also acts as an intervalometer, a screen you can see when shooting video (makes up for not having an articulated LCD viewer on some of the SLRs), gives you the ability to live view focus using a larger image (helpful as you get older person vision).

Basically wireless tethering with a bunch of bonus features.


----------



## Viggo (May 21, 2013)

Thanks again guys, it's on my wish-to-get list for sure!


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 24, 2013)

oooh that looks cool. thanks for the note!


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2013)

*Re: CamRanger, anyone tried it?*

I'm attaching a photo taken with the aid of CamRanger, using LiveView, focused with touching the subject on my iPad. My real delight is this focus technique, where I can choose a focusing point remotely while watching my scene on my iPad. Then, the battery drain becomes a hindrance. I exhausted a fully charged Canon battery on my 5D3 in about an hour while on LiveView. Consider an AC adaptor to power the camera if AC is available, or, an external battery adaptor if unavailable. Another "point" I worry is the heat generated by the sensor while on LiveView. I have been judious on using LiveView because of these two factors.
I'd like to read other's comment on a useful product.
Many thanks.


----------



## Brand B (May 24, 2013)

*Re: CamRanger, anyone tried it?*



lion rock said:


> Another "point" I worry is the heat generated by the sensor while on LiveView.



Since the camera is engineered to shoot video, I don't think live view will stress it to the point of concern.


----------



## Wick (May 25, 2013)

I like to use it in "Client Mode" where each image is sent to the iPad as you shoot. I don't mind having a curious client see what I've shot, but it can slow things down if they have to look at the LCD and zoom in etc. With the CamRanger, they can sit off to the side and see what I'm getting in real time.

I never actually download images to the iPad. I just preview them there. I use the camera card review mode at the end of a shoot to get a sense of what I have.


----------



## lion rock (May 25, 2013)

@Brand B,
Thanks for the reassurance. Not too, too concerned.


----------



## Therapod (Jul 1, 2013)

Great little device, set-up is easy and use even easier. Well worth the price to me. All your camera controls, viewing and touch focusing available on an iPad or iphone type device for remote control or use it for client or art director viewing (in client mode) while the session is going on.


----------

